

Looking for feedback We're building qiscus. It's like whatsapp for work. - aminwi
http://www.qisc.us/

======
simbolit
(1) the name sucks. i have no idea how to pronounce it, and it is hard to
remember. (2) the green is far too bright for business purposes. (3) i don't
get what it does from the frontpage. do NOT begin with "x is not just y, but
z". starting everything with "imagine..." is also a problem. i want to see,
want to do, not imagine. re-think your phrasing, create better explanation,
and make a (if only screencast) intro video.

------
aminwi
Nice! I love you man. Love the honest feedback. Seems like we got a lot to
work on. we'll get to it.

Thanks Simbolit!

